# Samsung Health



## nataliadonnelly (Aug 31, 2022)

Hope someone can help. I connected my Samsung Health but MFP is not registering my steps/activity. What can I do to troubleshoot?


----------



## The Luigi Player (Aug 31, 2022)

Connect to the local walmart, or go to the nearest walmart/amazon warehouse and get a employee to help you into the verseville

They will help resolve the issue.


----------



## Milkis (Aug 31, 2022)

Have you tried Samsung Shitting and Farteing Myself


----------



## A_Skellington (Aug 31, 2022)

Sir, this is a Wendy's.


----------



## I am vomit (Aug 31, 2022)

Did you chop off your legs and cry discrimination yet?


----------



## Blouie (Aug 31, 2022)

Nigga what


----------

